
US overtakes Chinese supercomputer to take top spot for fastest in the world - KasianFranks
https://www.teslarati.com/us-overtakes-chinese-supercomputer-to-take-top-spot-for-fastest-in-the-world/
======
alexnewman
USA USA !

